# Full CO2 tank not working



## nodim (Jan 26, 2007)

Just got a tank refilled, when I connect to my regulator, no gas moves from tank to regulator (gauge stays at 0, and no noise from gas is heard)

I removed the regulator, and slowly turned the knob on tank, and still nothing comes out?

Is this some sort of a bad joke?


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

The reason could be the tank just refilled and it's still frozen inside. Do you feel it cold when they handed to you?
I would leave it a few hours in room temperature and turn the knob on again. If it still doesn't work, then come back where you got it filled and tell them what happened


----------



## nodim (Jan 26, 2007)

does not seem all that cold, but I'll try to be patient. Can't do anything about it now anyway since they are closed for the night


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I wounder if the tank is empty? If you open the knob, gas should come out.


----------



## nodim (Jan 26, 2007)

oldpunk78 said:


> I wounder if the tank is empty? If you open the knob, gas should come out.


The tank came back from the vendor, and is quite heavy though I did not weigh it, but no gas comes out when the knob is turned and valve is open. Even after waiting overnight. Back to the vendor it goes this morning. I'm wondering if the valve is defective, or if there is some sort of adjustment that has to be done after filling the tank that was just overlooked. But I could not find anything about such a thing with a Google search.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely take it back. Even if the fluid is frozen you should still get gas coming out when you turn the knob.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Google says melting point of CO2 is -108F so unless your AC is really cranking, I don't see it as frozen? :wink:


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Well, that -108 is assuming atmospheric pressure. It boils at -70ish too, but it is commonly liquid inside the tank at 800-ish PSI.


That said, a CO2 tank should *NOT* freeze up while being filled. Compressing a gas into a cylinder heats it up. It is rapidly emptying the tank that causes it to chill and can cause freeze-up.


----------



## D.Rodgers (Sep 13, 2014)

Make sure the valve is fully open all pressurized tanks have a lock out safety valve sometime s it can be tricked into locking by using when the valve is partly opened.
close it wait for a few minutes and open fully.


----------



## nodim (Jan 26, 2007)

Returned tank today, it turned out to be a defective valve. A quick swap of tanks, and all was well. Happily bubbling away again.


----------

